# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] folder  tbswireless toshiba c660d

## qazwsx

Καλησπερα παιδια...
αν εχει καποις laptop toshiba μπορει να κανει upload ενα φακελο που λεγετε tbswireless (ειναι στα αρχεια εφαρμογων/toshiba/utilites..καπου εκει μεσα)) οπου εχει μεσα ενα αρχειο οπου ενεργοποιει και απενεργοποιει το wifi χωρις το συνδιασμο πληκτρων Fn+F8.

----------

